# Taking this test is really helpful...



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

This is REALLY COOL! I found this little SA test on the internet from another poster on this site back in January of this year. Since then, at the end of every month, I've been re-taking the test just to see how my SA was fairing in comparison to any previous months. It's proven to be a fantastic way to measure my anxiety level in such a way for me to really _see_ the progress I've made.

I started out with a composite score of 83 back in January. Then, it actually worsened a bit up to 84 in February. It went down to 76 in March, then to 71 in April, and now it is all of 59 for May! These numbers indicate that I began with what the test indicated as having "severe" SAD, to having "marked" SAD, and now to having only "moderate" SAD.

It's called the Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale and I recommend anyone with SAD do this so you can chart your own patterns and progress. It could help you in your dealings with your therapists, etc., or just be super useful to yourself on your own. I really wouldn't have been able to remember quite how I was doing all the way back in January if not for my record of these scores.

To take the test, go to: http://www.anxietyhelp.org/information/leibowitz.html

Cheers,

Cathy


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

Well, my score is 106, I have very severe social phobia


----------



## Gigi (May 28, 2005)

Your score:
62 (fear) + 61 (avoidance) = 123 

:um


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Haven't taken this test in a while, but I got 83 46(fear)+37(avoidance). I don't think it has changed really. Some of the questions don't really apply to me either.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I got a 75 (34 fear, 41 avoidance). I suspect that my anxiety has dimmed a bit over time but the avoidance is about the same.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I was pleased with my score, and I think it's quite accurate, and reflects the progress I've made over the past year following CBT and participation in SA self-help groups: 20 (fear) + 5 (avoidance) = 25.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

56- moderate, but everything on the list are things that occur normally to me in normal situations, i guess it depends on my mood bcuz sometimes i'm not anxious and sometimes i am.
i hate those anoyying salesperson people tho! y the hell do i need a shaving machine? lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

73. I remember taking that test twice before. I believe my last score was in the 100s or high 80s. Go Meds +CBT


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

95! wahoo!

Oh wait... that's a bad thing <_<


----------



## Mr. T (May 27, 2005)

Your score:
57 (fear) + 63 (avoidance) = 120 

Eeek!


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I scored an 84. In the past it would have been well over 100. I'd still like to severely lower that score...


----------



## mdenison (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I'm perfect at something atleast.

Your score:
72 (fear) + 72 (avoidance) = 144


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

65 (fear) + 67 (avoidance) = 132 
..I think I've gotten a little better. I can actually walk outside onto my front yard by myself now without freaking out. I'm still absolutely anxious, but I've been trying to force myself. Well, I do run back in when I see a car coming down the road, but it's something..


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm at 65 (marked social phobia), I took this test a year ago and I scored 98 (very severe social phobia), so I've come a long way actually. 
:banana


----------



## hismuse (Sep 16, 2004)

I got 103...I didn't know I was that bad...I thought I was mild.


----------



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

41. Not too bad.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

51 (fear) + 54 (avoidance) = 105 

Even though I have come a long way, that doesn't mean I still don't fear and struggle through this stuff. Who knows if my score will ever get better. It's a cool test though


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

72. Wow, I think that's lower than before...which is good that I'm approving, but it's not that much lower. 

I think my SA might be higher though. A lot of those topics are things that don't really effect me or not things I go through on a daily level, so it was hard for me to answer them. And also, my social anxiety changes. Sometimes, it'll be really hard for me to talk to strangers and sometimes I'm okay with it.


----------



## Lollirot (Jun 12, 2005)

47 (fear) + 50 (avoidance) = 97
Very severe social phobia


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

I got an 88. 44 on both sides.

I dont think this is accurate. I am better then i have EVER been and they still classify me as having severe.


----------



## unacknoleged (May 12, 2005)

I GOT 93 :banana


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

Wanting_To_Be_Better said:


> I got an 88. 44 on both sides.
> 
> I dont think this is accurate. I am better then i have EVER been and they still classify me as having severe.


The test isn't meant to diagnose you---you need a qualified professional for that, one who can deal with you personally. This is simply a way to measure with a quantifiable number, roughly where you on the spectrum of SAD. Even if you are doing better than ever before, that doesn't mean you have no SAD symtoms, as everyone in the world as at least some symptoms of SAD.

I think it's great to use this test to chart yourself, just as you would weigh yourself on a scale once a week, or so, if you were on a weight-loss program. That's why this is so helpful and eye-opening... :um


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

unacknoleged said:


> I GOT 93 :banana


Hey, i'll acknowledge you, Unacknoleged...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

25 (fear) + 25 (avoidance) = 50

whee, hopefully I can reduce that score to 0 by the end of the year :banana


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I got a 73. This test really helped me identify where I have not made improvements so I have something to work on.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

44 (fear) + 42 (avoidance) = 86

nice test but if i were to take it again right now I would probably get alittle different number, some questions i'm just not to sure how severe I may be. The number seems pretty accurate for me still tho


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I took it again and got 68 this time so I am 5 points better! 

33 Fear
35 Avoidance


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

50 (fear) + 47 (avoidance) = 97

Shame it doesn't have an "always" option for avoidance, since most of those things I've never done.

3, 8, 9, 14, 17 and 24 seem to be things that I don't consider social situations and don't cause me significant anxiety.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

99


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

> Your score:
> 33 (fear) + 25 (avoidance) = 58


Bah, that's ridiculously low! I guess I'm in the wrong place. Bye folks. :tiptoe :flush


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

126. Yep, that was my score. I'm going to the doctor for the first time on Thursday though, so I'm hoping to God that that number will lower before too long.


----------



## whatifitstaken (Dec 18, 2005)

56 (fear) + 54 (avoidance) = 110


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

Got an 86...ugh. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I scored a 68. Marked social anxiety. Some questions I answered "never", and others boy they cut right down do it regarding my SA. I have a big problem with:

Authority figures
People watching me do something mechanical(I am mechanically inept)
Verbally disagreeing with people
Hitting on or trying to pick up women. That was a "never". LOL!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

46 (fear) + 51 (avoidance) = 97


----------



## bunnybear (Dec 28, 2005)

*Not toooo bad!*

32 (fear) + 29 (avoidance) = 61

Hmmm I thought I was much worse. Seems like there are certain areas that I need to work on, and some not at all.

Thank god that I've improved over the years with work


----------



## Sythke21 (Mar 23, 2005)

i got 55 which i think is correct, as i know i dont have half as bad time as some people on these boards.

The only thing that bothers me, is my inability to produce emotion (either happyness or sadness), be able to relax around other people, i need higher confidence and too look people in the eyes when talking. they are what im working on now.

i am happy with how i look, which gives me something to work with my confidence levels.
i know i can be funny and nice when im in the perfect environment and right friends, its just trying to slowly adapt myself to other situtions thats hard.

I find throwing myself into social situtions does help, but it doesnt happen instantly, and you have to be prepared for set backs, like 2 steps foward, 1 step back...this is why i force myself to work in pubs and other bars/restuaraunts as of recently, even though i dread it sometimes, and its helping ever so slighty.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

Sythke21, I've got to agree with every word you said there. :hs Exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## zerohour (Dec 22, 2005)

I got 50 fear and 56 avoidance = 106


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

36 (fear) + 31 (avoidance) = 67


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Your score:
63 (fear) + 58 (avoidance) = 121 

hooray me :stu


----------



## ChronicSmoker (Dec 14, 2005)

I only scored a 42. Maybe I don't even have SA.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Your score:
65 (fear) + 63 (avoidance) = 128
It's gone down a little.


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

I got 40: 23 (anxiety) + 17 (avoidance).


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Urkidding said:


> I don't really see the purpose of these tests. I've taken them before, but now I don't see why I should compete to see who has it least or who has it worst. :?


It really only useful to track your own progress. Not at all useful for specific social anxiety.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

26 (fear) + 17 (avoidance) = 43 

maybe i wrongly diagonosed myself....?

how accurate do you guys think this test it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There doesn't seem to be enough questions in my honest opinion. :stu


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

Karla said:


> 26 (fear) + 17 (avoidance) = 43
> 
> maybe i wrongly diagonosed myself....?
> 
> how accurate do you guys think this test it?


I got 21. 21(fear) + 0 (avoidance). I thought it is kind of general because you can't really measure your SA based on how you feel about a variety of random activities especially since some of them might not apply to you. It's hard to measure SA. It all depends on how bad it feels to you. Like there was only a few of the activities that apply to me, and the ones that did are pretty important ones that really make a difference in my life.


----------



## el omen (Dec 16, 2005)

63

I've scored higher in the past, a bit lower on the avoidance I guess. GOod test

My worst ones:
Talking to people in authority
Going to a party (anxiety: high, avoidance: occasional [low])
Calling/Talking to ppl don't knwo well
Speaking up / Disagreement
"picking up" someone

My most negligble "aka wtf why are ppl afraid of this??":
Telephoning in pubilc
Public bathroom
Taking a test
Entering a room with other seated
writing while observed
PErforming in front of audience (yea, that's a big exception for me, im chill with that)
drinking with others (if they drink with me, im chill)


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

47 (fear) + 45 (avoidance) = 92

Feels about right...


----------



## Spleen (Jan 5, 2006)

*Score*

Hi, I'm a n00b. ^^

My score:
45 (fear) + 50 (avoidance) = 95

I've gotten much better, I think!


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

58 fear + 50 avoidance = 108
And I've given myself lower grades than I would usually have, trying to be optimistic... Else it would have been higher.
Looks I haven't gotten any better.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 13, 2006)

I got low around 30 - (my avoidance is 0 - not because I'm brave but because I'm more scared of failing) but it depends on the situation. I used to have extremely high social phobia and avoid everthing - including school. but i'm on and off. some of my answers could change tomorrow.


----------



## kristina7 (Jul 10, 2005)

I got a score of 94


----------



## Mr.Awkward (Jan 14, 2006)

got an 82. Even though its a high score, some people even got higher ones. wow, all this time i thought i was the only one who had it this bad.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

38 (fear) + 39 (avoidance) = 77.

Marked Social Phobia.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

my score was 91. Who knows what that means. All I know is that I feel like a prisoner. IS that what 91 means. 

Good Day eh!


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Surprising... I got a score of 51 (barely enough to make it on the scale for moderate SA).

Your score:
23 (fear) + 28 (avoidance) = 51


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

First time taking this test.
My score:
54 (fear) + 34 (avoidance) = 88

I think it's mostly accurate, but I may have more avoidance than it displays.

~Jennilee~


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I got a 39! :banana 

When I first came here I got a 96. When I took it just now, I only put that I avoid parties and things like that.

It's true. I have stopped avoiding the stuff that makes me anxious. The more I do it, the less anxious I am to do it. So instead of putting severe, everything else was "mild" or "moderate."

I should take this again on a bad day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

102


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

104


----------

